# Nigerian Milk Question



## LemonLime (May 7, 2016)

I keep reading that Nigerian Dwarf milk is very high in butterfat. I understand this is good for making cheese, but how is it for just plain drinking? Does it affect the taste/texture?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice sweet milk


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I love my ND milk. I've never been a big milk drinker until I got these little goats. It reminds me of half and half. I'm actually a bit scared that I won't like the milk of my two lamanchas who are getting ready to kid, that I've been spoiled by ND milk but I hope not.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have found that my ND milk and my standard Alpines' milk taste the same. It used to taste goaty and a little bitter, and then they got over some mineral deficiencies and now it all tastes sweet and creamy.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I never noticed a big difference in the taste between my Nigies and the standards (Nubians, Alpines and Oberhasli)


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Like heaven in your mouth


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Best milk ever. I had Nubians for years and loved their milk but I think the ND milk is better. Not had mine tested for butterfat but I get the best yogurt and cheese. "Heaven in your mouth" as sophie2016 said is so true.


----------



## LemonLime (May 7, 2016)

Awesome.  Basically everything I read about Nigies just strengthens my resolve to have at least two in my barn by this time next year!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Makes the thickest cream...yum


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Everything I've read and everyone I talk to says that it's great!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I wish they were a bit bigger and a bit easier to milk, because they are such great goats!!


----------

